# exchange rate



## carzamac (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi 

Just a quick one im looking to move out soon and visiting in a couple of weeks. May be the wrong thread but does anyone know the exchange rate currently pounds to euro?? 

Thanks 

Cara x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carzamac said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick one im looking to move out soon and visiting in a couple of weeks. May be the wrong thread but does anyone know the exchange rate currently pounds to euro??
> 
> ...


since you posted this in 'Spain' would I be right in thinking you're coming to Spain??

in any case - I've given your question its own thread

I use this to find out exchange rates - don't forget that they are constantly changing.............

Currency Converter | OANDA


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As Xabiachica says it changes daily, but at the moment its around 1.24€ to £1, altho that is the base rate. Most exchange companies go under by varying degrees - thats how they make their money

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sadly the days of 1.50 to the pound are long gone and i cannot see them coming back.One of the biggest downers for us pensioners.One minute your up next minute you are down.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> Sadly the days of 1.50 to the pound are long gone and i cannot see them coming back.One of the biggest downers for us pensioners.One minute your up next minute you are down.


 Its better than it was last year and the year before when it was parity - when we were there  !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

Fletch in France.
Bought our first house in Spain in 1985. 395 pesetas to the pound. A good brandy was about six pence, estupendo. Then came the euro, not so estupendo.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jojo said:


> Its better than it was last year and the year before when it was parity - when we were there  !!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


absolutely totally agree with you there girl I just cannot understand why they can't set it at a figure and keep it at that.Wish they would come out of the bloody euro and go back to the good old Peseta.Trouble is people who speculate on the euro are making bloody good money.I know when we go down to Gib wont pay in euros anymore as they are really ripping people off at the moment.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Stewart Fletcher said:


> Fletch in France.
> Bought our first house in Spain in 1985. 395 pesetas to the pound. A good brandy was about six pence, estupendo. Then came the euro, not so estupendo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Never ever saw it that high 295 was the highest as I know at the time we were transfering money over and panicking the Peseta mght be devalued.Yeah good days.500 pesetas for menu of the day with bottle of wine and casera.The bloody euro has got a lot to answer for.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

ahh, the good old days (lived here since 99, been holidaying for longer)


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

edit: try xe dot com for the exchange rates ?


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

*Exchange rate.*



soulboy said:


> Never ever saw it that high 295 was the highest as I know at the time we were transfering money over and panicking the Peseta mght be devalued.Yeah good days.500 pesetas for menu of the day with bottle of wine and casera.The bloody euro has got a lot to answer for.


Fletch in France.

You were correct, 295' pts. Fond memories and the passage of time. Still estupendo though. As my old fishing chum in the Florida keys says to me. "Fletch, you can't remember s..t". Regards, Fletch in France.


----------

